# Are you ALPHA??



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Do you consider yourself an *ALPHA MALE* :thumb:

You know the type, good looking confident, BIG GUNNAGE, birds hanging off your every word, Able to nail at will:beer:

Hard as nails:thumbup1:

Or are you a snivelling *BETA*, bit ugly, lacking in confidence, feel inferior when an ALPHA is around, often taking to to trying to call them names like sad and pathetic to try make yourself feel better about yoiur sh1t life

Or Do you not buy into the Alpha life?? Do you think ALpha is myth?? purpotrated by sad pathetics in order to big themselves up??

This thinking is obvioulsy BETA, so in effect your not ALPHA

Whos Alpha and whos BETA

you decide??


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

You need a good empty out mate


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Alpha with a capital A


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

im gamma


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Impertinent, self-championing, ego inflating narcissist...who just loves to belittle people and shot the best of them down...I'll fcuk anyones wife...I don't give a sh1t, can turn empathy on and off like it's a light switch, love a good scrap too, even if they don't stand a chance...and even if they do, they better be ready to be sucked into a vortex of suicidal, family killing madness...

That what you were looking for... 

:beer:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Alpha :thumbup1:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

I have absolutely no idea what i am


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Dazzza said:


> I have absolutely no idea what i am


That puts you bottom of the beta's


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

A for Alpha, B for Beta, I for indifferent?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

martin brown said:


> That puts you bottom of the beta's


Does it, oh crap that's me in the sh*t then


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol funny thread my opinions often get funny responses on this subject:










Alpha life is real :thumb:

Personally i'd say im Alpha, i am confident in any situation, like to think i do well with the women, like to think im successful in the business world, like to think im charismatic, im carrying 30lbs more muscle than your average man and no matter where i go i feel comfortable. Truth is there are not many people that are confident to this level. Although there are many people with fcuk all who try and stand in the way of others who do get what they want! Fortunately these people are easy to deal with as they have no backbone...

I have a sensitive side but i have full control of this so personally i feel that no matter what i do out of choice i'll still be Alpha, i have said before and will say again.. basically i could kill a deer, knowing i could kill a deer with my bear hands and make a fire and drag it to a cave automatically proves my point.

And lol anyone who has openly posted they are Alpha will probably have beta people scowling at their computer as they read their post, i think a lot of people who are offended by "Alpha" terminology need to realise that a lot of it is humour and jokes (but kinda serious at same time) and at the end of the day anyone who is offended by it has a reason.. and thats probably because deep down they must somehow feel inferior and wish they were Alpha too.. FACT.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> im carrying only 30lbs more muscle than your average man


Sorry but I think that actually makes you beta


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Alpha-lite v.2.1

Not hardcore alpha like Joe but looming behind picking up the left overs he leaves behind


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

martin brown said:


> Sorry but I think that actually makes you beta


Hoho ouch that one hurt


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

martin brown said:


> Sorry but I think that actually makes you beta


Even if you are carrying a bit more mass this is how i feel:






:laugh:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

I think you have the wrong idea what Alpha is. It is a state of mind. Of course, physical characteristics are a large part of it, I mean you can't really have an Alpha midget, unless he's just alpha over other midgets. Muscles don't make you alpha, they can help your state of mind. Large muscles make you more intimidating to other males, whether Omega, Beta or Alpha, and more attractive to (some)females. This helps your state of mind.

However, I would question if someone was a true alpha if they needed to build large muscles to prove to themselves and others about their superiority to other males.

Is this beta talk? Ah well, I'm happy.


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

I do consider myself alpha, which in my eyes is not a ruthless egotistical fvcker but a natural leader who possesses the intelligence and confidence to take the weaker forward. In life i think you need a mix of alpha/beta or leaders/followers or it wouldn't work.


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

alpha for life. you either have it or you dont.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol just got an amazing text from Powerhouse which is on topic with this thread, he has gone to that Car Show with aa_sexy and he has just text:

"Im dressed in a smart and fitted shirt, i look good so of corse i am standing out loads compared to these chavs in baseball caps and hoodies. Also i look like i have got money because i am wearing some brand new sketcher boots"

LOL :lol:

Love the guy, that text just made me genuinely lol


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

I'm like a beta gorilla. I wait until the silverback is resting then hump his women because they are ganting for a decent ride.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

SiPhil said:


> I think you have the wrong idea what Alpha is. It is a state of mind. Of course, physical characteristics are a large part of it, I mean you can't really have an Alpha midget, unless he's just alpha over other midgets. Muscles don't make you alpha, they can help your state of mind. Large muscles make you more intimidating to other males, whether Omega, Beta or Alpha, and more attractive to (some)females. This helps your state of mind.
> 
> However, *I would question* if someone was a true alpha if they needed to build large muscles to prove to themselves and others about their superiority to other males.
> 
> Is this beta talk? Ah well, I'm happy.


The fact you bring into question muscle buiding ensures your place with the Betas:thumb:

Not to worry, they are a nice friendly bunch, boring as fck with no personality.. But hey, you dont choose BETA life

It chooses YOU


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Lol just got an amazing text from Powerhouse which is on topic with this thread, he has gone to that Car Show with aa_sexy and he has just text:
> 
> "Im dressed in a smart and fitted shirt, i look good so of corse i am standing out loads compared to these chavs in baseball caps and hoodies. Also i look like i have got money because i am wearing some brand new sketcher boots"
> 
> ...


Powerhouse is a proper *Beta* trapped in a hybrid body:lol: :lol:


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

*Yes*


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Powerhouse is a proper *Beta* trapped in a hybrid body:lol: :lol:


Remember he was 11 stone 18 months ago....

He just needs time :laugh:


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

najybomb said:


> alpha for life. you either have it or you dont.


Dude you are not Alpha, you nearly started crying when people questioned you in your journal......Strong Beta.

PowerhouseMcgru: Alpha

Raptor:Beta


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

martin brown said:


> Alpha with a capital A


Of course you are Martin:thumbup1:

See guys, here we have an Archetypal ALPHA

Big bench - check

Big Guns -check

Intelligent - Check

Fit bird - Check

Hard as nails, can smash skinny people - check

Intimidation factor - check

:thumb: thumbs up from me mate, you tick all the boxes


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> Alpha.


Haha that picture is amazing! Whoever made it has a top sense of humour :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

najybomb said:


> alpha for life. you either have it or you dont.





D92 said:


> Dude you are not Alpha, you nearly started crying when people questioned you in your journal......Strong Beta.


Hes got a point mate

BETA from me, sorry


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

D92 said:


> Dude you are not Alpha, you nearly started crying when people questioned you in your journal......Strong Beta.
> 
> PowerhouseMcgru: Alpha
> 
> Raptor:Beta


 and you cum whenever you see a in a guy a footbal t sshirt, alphas dont enjoy such **** erotic nonsence. fcuk off and play with your beta ball friends :thumb:


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

not to mention your little phrase near your avatar, "COME AT ME BROS" wow. i rest my case


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

najybomb said:


> and you cum whenever you see a in a guy a footbal t sshirt, alphas dont enjoy such **** erotic nonsence. fcuk off and play with your beta ball friends :thumb:


Hmmmm Football is BETA

D92 = BETA


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

jw007 said:


> The fact you bring into question muscle buiding ensures your place with the Betas:thumb:
> 
> Not to worry, they are a nice friendly bunch, boring as fck with no personality.. But hey, you dont choose BETA life
> 
> It chooses YOU


Hey, I have the GUNS. 18 inch (.5 pumped) and only into second cycle and do pretty well with the women. And I retired at 32. Must make me alpha by your reckoning.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

SiPhil said:


> Hey, I have the GUNS. 18 inch (.5 pumped) and only into second cycle and do pretty well with the women. And I retired at 32. Must make me alpha by your reckoning.


Ok, Fine

But dispense with the gay Beta Talk:lol: :lol:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm a Zebra...  ...


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Do Alpha club have a minimal lifting stats ?


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Of course you are Martin:thumbup1:
> 
> See guys, here we have an Archetypal ALPHA
> 
> ...


STRONG Beta Post Joe. Alphas do not lick @rse.



najybomb said:


> and you cum whenever you see a in a guy a footbal t sshirt, alphas dont enjoy such **** erotic nonsence. fcuk off and play with your beta ball friends :thumb:


right im gonna make it simple for you Beta.

1. you are seriously ugly (beta)

2. you have no sense of humour (beta)

3. you dont dare talk about gear in your journal (beta)

4. you have a tattoo from a video game on your chest (BETA)

5. you have glasses (beta)

I rest my case.......come at me bro.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

D92 said:


> STRONG Beta Post Joe. Alphas do not lick @rse.
> 
> right im gonna make it simple for you Beta.
> 
> ...


All very vaild points

especially the glasses... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

D92 said:


> STRONG Beta Post Joe. Alphas do not lick @rse.
> 
> right im gonna make it simple for you Beta.
> 
> ...


glasses arent beta?

sence humour? oh indeed i do :thumb:

tattoo? i dont give a fcuk? i also have a few other things buddy. like balls :rockon:

glasses? ?? i fail to see how this beta you scum

and ugly? mate your mum didnt say that whilst she was deepthroating me last night :thumb:


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

najybomb said:


> and ugly? mate your mum didnt say that whilst she was deepthroating me last night :thumb:


old re-used comment, beta follower! :whistling:


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

sorry i dont sit and [email protected] at this forum all day didnt realise it was allready used! lmfao


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

najybomb said:


> glasses arent beta?
> 
> sence humour? oh indeed i do :thumb:
> 
> ...


Poor comeback/petty insults = Beta.

I suggest you quit now and relearn the Alpha ways. :cool2:


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

if you feel the need to tell people you are alpha then your just a pretender, a real alpha doesnt need to big themself up everyone does it for them. the more you insist you are the more beta you sound. case closed.

and before anyone starts talking sh1t i will warn you know me and my mate will come and fck you up. hes only 7st but hard as fck, knocked out teacher at school when he was 8 and seen him take on plenty of bigger guys who thought they were alpha just cos they are big. if u knew out about fightibng big doesnt = hard.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

Fair play havent been on here in over a year and people are still going on about this ALPHA joke. I think you need to get out a bit more mate.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

This whole thread reeks of beta...


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Alpha is not .....

what you think of yourself

how you behave socially

how you behave in the gym

how successful you might be

*Alpha is a state of being*

If you feel you have to act alpha .... you ain't even close.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

D92 said:


> STRONG Beta Post Joe. Alphas do not lick @rse.
> 
> right im gonna make it simple for you Beta.
> 
> ...


LMFAO :lol: :lol:


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Dig said:


> if you feel the need to tell people you are alpha then your just a pretender, a real alpha doesnt need to big themself up everyone does it for them. the more you insist you are the more beta you sound. case closed.
> 
> and before anyone starts talking sh1t i will warn you know me and my mate will come and fck you up. hes only 7st but hard as fck, knocked out teacher at school when he was 8 and seen him take on plenty of bigger guys who thought they were alpha just cos they are big. if u knew out about fightibng big doesnt = hard.


off topic but last bit is a good post actually. a friend of mine is a the british lightweight thai boxer, waaaay lighter than me, but fcuk garuntee you he can probably take care of most people if not all on this forun.


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

najybomb said:


> glasses arent beta?
> 
> sence humour? oh indeed i do :thumb:
> 
> ...


This is too easy :laugh:

6. Telling mum jokes in 2010 (beta)

7. Lying about getting a blow job (beta)


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

D92 said:


> This is too easy :laugh:
> 
> 6. Telling mum jokes in 2010 (beta)
> 
> 7. Lying about getting a blow job (beta)


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

2 more very vaild points, my sides my sides:lol:


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

D92 said:


> This is too easy :laugh:
> 
> 6. Telling mum jokes in 2010 (beta)
> 
> 7. Lying about getting a blow job (beta)


FOOTBALL! oh sh1t did you just cum? :lol: :lol: go and clean the mess up.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

najybomb said:


> off topic but last bit is a good post actually. a friend of mine is a the british lightweight thai boxer, waaaay lighter than me, but fcuk garuntee you he can probably take care of most people if not all on this forun.


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/117573-skinny-dude-wanted-no-build-fight-meat-head-500-a.html

sign him up then buddy

whats his name??

Just sort person im looking for

An EASY £500 for your mate, wont even break sweat


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

najybomb said:


> he can probably take care of most people if not all on this forun.


Is he a nurse, if so can he come take care of me I've got a back injury and it hurts putting on socks etc

proper beta post by the way.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Brought to you by "PuppetMasterJW007 Inc" for your viewing pleasure...


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

najybomb said:


> off topic but last bit is a good post actually. a friend of mine is a the british lightweight thai boxer, waaaay lighter than me, but fcuk garuntee you he can probably take care of most people if not all on this forun.


same here mate, not thai boxer but from a proper rough estate, used to breed fighting dogs and would fight 3 pitbulls at a time just to toughen himself up. he was only 11 when he started doing that as well, right hard [email protected], he didnt care about getting hit either, to stop him being able to get banged out he used to let anyone smash him full on in the face for £1 a go. i saw a 20st bber have 3 goes in a row once, each time boom right on the jaw but he didnt even flinch lol.


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

dave weighill mate, highly doubt hes gonna be bothered with that crap though tbh!

and back to you d92 ***, just checked your threads, awh little beta boy worried about gear stopping puberty. balls not dropped yet?!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

jw007 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/117573-skinny-dude-wanted-no-build-fight-meat-head-500-a.html
> 
> sign him up then buddy
> 
> ...


Thinking about it Joe, you do look a bit like a massive, green Frank Warren. I think its because you rock the same hair styles!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm the fuking Daddy


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

D92 said:


> *Dude *you are not Alpha, you nearly started crying when people questioned you in your journal......Strong Beta.
> 
> PowerhouseMcgru: Alpha
> 
> Raptor:Beta


Use of the word 'Dude' - Beta


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Use of the word 'Dude' - Beta


You're the mummy:laugh:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Uriel said:


> You're the mummy:laugh:


Sucking up to a mod - Beta


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

This whole thread has started stinking of beta juice


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

I would have thought that labelling oneself made you a grade A pussy, but what do I know I'm a hasbean:whistling:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

One of few that train at an ALPHA gym = ALPHA by default. :thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

am i alpha no im JIM when you **** realise that i am on a level above alpha you will all start to say are you "JIM"?

****!


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

this is a funny fuking thread. joe you sure know how to get the guys panties in a bunch lol....


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> Use of the word 'Dude' - Beta


Under 5ft 5 = Strong Beta characteristic.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm more alpha then the bigger guys because I can pull it off at 11 stone 

Super intelligent.

Get loads of women at will.

Beat people up 3 stone heavier than myself with ease.

Intimidate people if needed.

Drink more than most and keep going!

Out stare the hard guys on nights out. They can just see it in my eyes. :lol:

And I even post on the most alphamale forum on the Internet, UKMUSCLE!

When I walk into a room of people, I assume high status, take on the role of the leader (or at least one of the leaders) and naturally expect others to follow me or at least show me respect.

I say what I like around women and pull it off, I use playful cocky humor. I know what I want from women and go after it. Women see me as one of the alpha males, so I am then able to pick and choose the women I want.

I know who I am and im not afraid to express my true personality around people or on forums. I don't fear being judged, ridiculed or picked on for being myself.

I feel the desire to approach women, talk to them and move towards sex and do it without fear. Women are instinctively turned on by my alpha male approach.

I am genuine alpha male.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm Metrosexual and in touch with my feminine side.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

BlitzAcez said:


> I'm more alpha then the bigger guys because I can pull it off at 11 stone
> 
> Super intelligent.
> 
> ...


bwahhaahahaaa

oh the irony is astounding.....dunno if my sides can take it....

*sits back in wait for more sheep*


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

i vote b....think some peopke live in the 80,s when pulling munters in the local chicago rock bar was alpha...this is 2010


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dig said:


> same here mate, not thai boxer but from a proper rough estate, used to breed fighting dogs and would fight 3 pitbulls at a time just to toughen himself up. he was only 11 when he started doing that as well, right hard [email protected], he didnt care about getting hit either, to stop him being able to get banged out he used to let anyone smash him full on in the face for £1 a go. i saw a 20st bber have 3 goes in a row once, each time boom right on the jaw but he didnt even flinch lol.


Your mate is proper ALPHA

Sign that bad boy up to my skinny punk challenge:thumbup1:


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

its easy to be an alpha from behind a monitor, you'll never know whos who on this board thats for sure.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

BlitzAcez said:


> I'm more alpha then the bigger guys because I can pull it off at 11 stone
> 
> Super intelligent.
> 
> ...


That WHOLE post just reeks of *BETA*

especially that last bit:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

bry1979 said:


> its easy to be an alpha from behind a monitor, you'll never know whos who on this board thats for sure.


You can, because they tell you they are:thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I reckon im certainly more alpha than beta. I do not think one can be either all of one or the other just swaying very close.

However i move closer and closer to alpha as i get older. Im even at the stage now were i am converting girls. current g/f wouldnt give head start of relationship. this morning woke me up giving it her best effort 

if you can train a female u can be sure ure alpha


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

jw007 said:


> That WHOLE post just reeks of *BETA*
> 
> especially that last bit:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I eat *BETA *for brekfast :tongue:


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

Funny thread started by the most beta man on here!! (my friend will beat up someone who weighs half what he does........beta and gay)

I ooze Alpha.....I wake up every morning, w*a*nk over myself in the mirror, dont shower, then go to work.........

ALPHA


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

71081 said:


> Funny thread started by the most beta man on here!! (my friend will beat up someone who weighs half what he does........beta and gay)
> 
> I ooze Alpha.....I wake up every morning, w*a*nk over myself in the mirror, dont shower, then go to work.........
> 
> ALPHA


Valid points BA

God bless you Alpha


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

I aint gettin on no plane.............

I pity the fool............

ALL ALPHA QUOTES


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

71081 said:


> I aint gettin on no plane.............
> 
> I pity the fool............
> 
> ALL ALPHA QUOTES


Tis true they are

Mr T was in fact uber Alpha in rocky 3, so far IMO his best outing to date

"My prediction for the fight, My prediction is PAAAAAAAIIIIN"

Yes, he is scary and ALpha


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

D92 said:


> Under 5ft 5 = Strong Beta characteristic.


Afraid to show picture in avatar - Beta fear of criticism  :lol:


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Of course you are Martin:thumbup1:
> 
> See guys, here we have an Archetypal ALPHA
> 
> ...


*BOOM!!!* *say no more!!*


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

hilly said:


> I reckon im certainly more alpha than beta. I do not think one can be either all of one or the other just swaying very close.
> 
> However i move closer and closer to alpha as i get older. Im even at the stage now were i am converting girls. current g/f wouldnt give head start of relationship. this morning woke me up giving it her best effort
> 
> if you can train a female u can be sure ure alpha


having a GF is pretty Beta tbh, Alphas just fuk bishes and move on to the next one.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

who said she was my only one  gota have some1 to daft things for ya even when ure alpha. dont wanna do meanial tasks ureself. that would be very beta


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't mow my lawn. I stand on the porch and dare it to grow.

That's how Alpha i am.


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Could one be an Omega? :lol:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

there are a lot of beta's on this forum:whistling:

Here are 4 beta tests;

*Leering at every attractive woman who walks by*

*Being antagonistic with people*

*Constantly seeking reassurance and approval*

*Always trying to dominate and prove you are better than someone else*

The alpha males does not need to do any of these. You can easily check people's post, threads and pervy comments on ladies pictures to find those who fail on all of these counts.

Probably a few claimed alphags amongst them:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dixie normus said:


> there are a lot of beta's on this forum:whistling:
> 
> Here are 4 beta tests;
> 
> ...


Interesting Dixie

Those tests are not straight out of the "Alpha" handbook Dutch has in his possesion?????

I do believe they are made up???

Hmm, very *Beta* making up "pretend" tests


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Interesting Dixie
> 
> Those tests are not straight out of the "Alpha" handbook Dutch has in his possesion?????
> 
> ...


Being antagonistic again......... :tongue:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I am ALPHA

And my opinion is:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

AJ91 said:


> Needing a handbook on Alpha
> 
> Thats got Beta written all over it


Not reading posts correctly is BETA

Re read mate


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dixie normus said:


> Being antagonistic again......... :tongue:


I would suggest stating FACTS is not antagonistic in slightest, If it were cant see issue either

Just because you feel "antagonised" does not mean its meant

IMO this thread Antagonises many


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Im a beta male always have been always will be, not particularly confident, used to be but i lost it, but i like to think im one of the tougher beta's


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I would suggest stating FACTS is not antagonistic in slightest, If it were cant see issue either
> 
> Just because you feel "antagonised" does not mean its meant
> 
> IMO this thread Antagonises many


You did not post FACTS merely ASSUMPTIONS:innocent:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Im a beta male always have been always will be, not particularly confident, used to be but i lost it, but i like to think im one of the tougher beta's


I appalaud your honesty Coffee 

There are many BETA posters on this thread in Total Denial, at least you walk around with your eyes open:beer:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dixie normus said:


> You did not post FACTS merely ASSUMPTIONS:innocent:


No they were FACTS

I will ask you directly

Did you make up that test???? :lol: :lol: :lol:

*Move to strike*


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

AJ91 said:


> Needing a handbook on Alpha
> 
> Thats got Beta written all over it


That would be like buying the bible and getting a mislabelled Mein Kampf


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

jw007 said:


> No they were FACTS
> 
> I will ask you directly
> 
> ...


Nope. I read it on t'internet:lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm Balpha f you all.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

jw007 said:


> I appalaud your honesty Coffee
> 
> There are many BETA posters on this thread in Total Denial, at least you walk around with your eyes open:beer:


 Heh i dont take **** from anyone and always protect those who are weaker than me, but at the end of the day im an ectomorph with muscled arms im nothing gigantic and likely never will be :beer:


----------



## sandyb187 (Oct 25, 2010)

i would have thought of myself as the omega male..

but after a small interaction with joe he reassured me i was BETA as fook


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Hahahahha :lol: according to a facebook app i just used im a ''Caged Tiger'' oooo yeah :thumb:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

71081 said:


> Funny thread started by the most beta man on here!! (my friend will beat up someone who weighs half what he does........beta and gay)
> 
> I ooze Alpha.....I wake up every morning, w*a*nk over myself in the mirror, dont shower, then go to work.........
> 
> ALPHA


best post on here by a country mile. brilliant


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Alpha FFS Joe that was sooooooo last year:rolleyes:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I dont know and l care even less, TBH l have bigger issues in life than giving a flying fu*k if l am this or that......

Probably stupid of me to even answer the thread question.....

Fire at will......


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

It's a bit of a joke i think milky


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

okay im not going to read this whole thread as i have better things i could be doing with the 10 minutes it would take me, such as ejaculating in a prostitute roughly 4 times.

im just going to assume you have all said you are alpha because you drink your own (and sometimes other peoples) baby batter every morning when you wake up.

im going to claim alphaness because i drink my own sperm every morning to.

if the thread didn't go in this direction then im probably beta

Edit: I dont actually drink my own sperm, just saying


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Shady45 said:


> okay im not going to read this whole thread as i have better things i could be doing with the 10 minutes it would take me, such as ejaculating in a prostitute roughly 4 times.
> 
> im just going to assume you have all said you are alpha because you drink your own (and sometimes other peoples) baby batter every morning when you wake up.
> 
> ...


 Negged because i actually read your post, what filth!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Negged because i actually read your post, what filth!


fvcking super negs


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Creating, or posting in, this thread...completely beta!

Erm...Oh...FECK!!! :cursing:


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Your mate is proper ALPHA
> 
> Sign that bad boy up to my skinny punk challenge:thumbup1:


he's been sent down mate or he deffo would have been up for it. funny enough on his first day he managed to punch a hole in his cell door, grabbed an officer and broke his neck so prob wont be out for a while now.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i am OMEGA


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

There trully is some complete and utter sh!te posted on here..... and i only made it to page 3.


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

what's the point in this thread? Being alpha isn't an absolute, it's a relative position. At home with your kids, or down the pub with your mates, you may be the alpha... but give yourself a mortgage and then put you in an office with your boss and all of a sudden you're the biatch.

the only guys who were indisputably alpha's wherever they went were people like Napoleon, Gengis Kahn, Emperor Xin, Hitler, Chairman Mao, Pol Pot. Those guys were always top dog no matter who they were standing near. Shock horror, they were all skinny guys too.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Who gives a fcuk


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm beta. Can't fight, don't want to.

I've never really struggled with the ladies, but I couldn't pull like some of the guys on here.

Don't really care though.....


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

i pick my nose in public and dont care what people think, does that make me alpha?


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

stevo99 said:


> i pick my nose in public and dont care what people think, does that make me alpha?


Nah, unless you make a big deal of it and then wipe it on some small guy's face....


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hobbio said:


> Nah, unless you make a big deal of it and then wipe it on some small guy's face....


i never get chance, i eat em


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

stevo99 said:


> i pick my nose in public and dont care what people think, does that make me alpha?


It makes you a Repulsive Male.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

JBWILSON said:


> what's the point in this thread? Being alpha isn't an absolute, it's a relative position. At home with your kids, or down the pub with your mates, you may be the alpha... but give yourself a mortgage and then put you in an office with your boss and all of a sudden you're the biatch.
> 
> the only guys who were indisputably alpha's wherever they went were people like *Napoleon*, Gengis Kahn, Emperor Xin,* Hitler, Chairman Mao*, Pol Pot. Those guys were always top dog no matter who they were standing near. Shock horror, they were all *skinny* guys too.


I think the word you're looking for is fat


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

i am the bear! nuff said


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

bigbear21 said:


> i am the bear! nuff said


have to say you look much bigger in the avi, must be the lighting


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

i think if you're worryin about the status of guys on a webforum you're prob not as alpha as you think you are


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I am the ultimate Beta,.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> have to say you look much bigger in the avi, must be the lighting


lmfao!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Hobbio said:


> Nah, unless you make a big deal of it and then wipe it on some small guy's face....


 :lol:

amusing but in reality this would just make you a c0(k


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> me and ex gf,
> 
> my guns
> 
> ...


good on ya


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

JW, if you have to keep on saying the word ALPHA then you're not alpha. If you walk into a room people should KNOW you're alpha without you speaking a single word. The rantings on about ALPHA deep down is the work of a BETA.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

F.M.J said:


> JW, if you have to keep on saying the word ALPHA then you're not alpha. If you walk into a room people should KNOW you're alpha without you speaking a single word. The rantings on about ALPHA deep down is the work of a BETA.


i also think some people get mixed up between being alpha and being a (0ck


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

I would say 90% of people who train, deep down underneath have a beta under there at their core, thats why they got into training.


----------



## Tatlock (Oct 1, 2009)

Alpha or i'd like to think so....I'm not that confident though


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i'm not even Beta

i'm Omega.

still, can only go up from here


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm ALPHA, but do have the odd BETA moment


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i dont give one Iota for the greek alphabet


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

If I had to think about it i would be beta....


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

100% Alpha!

(& don't ask, as I don't need to prove or justify fcuk all to anyone as to why am!)


----------



## bennyboy (Feb 23, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> *I dont know and l care even less, TBH* *l have bigger issues in life than giving a flying fu*k if l am this or that*......
> 
> Didnt you make a thread about a taxi driver that might be racist because he had a hanky attatched to his cab, obvously they are big issues that need addressing:whistling:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

hahaha


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

quality bennyboy!!!!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> id like to rep myself for only professional gun pose on this site and hottest most smoking swedish gf award.
> 
> self proclamation over.
> 
> betas continue. :beer:


dont forget biggest ego :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Well I don't give a **** whether I'm alpha, beta, gamma, delta or omega... the whole concept as applied to people is IMO to help people who feel weak deep down hide low self esteem.

Don't get me wrong, am sure most people who call themselves alphas think that they are, but the desire in a person to try to seem domineering and strong and exude that quality always seems to come from an inherent sense of inferiority at a subconscious level.

A true 'alpha' never needs to say so, and doesn't really ever think about it.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> am i alpha no im JIM when you **** realise that i am on a level above alpha you will all start to say are you "JIM"?
> 
> ****!


jim your ginger!


----------

